# Live TV & FM Software :Download here:



## rollcage (Jul 24, 2006)

*
Live TV & Radio !!!!*

Live Streaming Video .. and FM 
-

*
>> *www.MegaShare.com/45950 Pass: rollcage

>> *www.megaupload.com/?d=2P1ENKKW

>> *rapidshare.de/files/32042764/Live_TV___FM.zip.html

*
*Yes It works .... I got this on email way back ...

I searched for more links .. & Now I have added the CNN-IBN live feed to it. 

If anyone of you know more .. Do post the links here ..

Enjoy*


----------



## rollcage (Jul 24, 2006)

Ya It works so gr8 .. I didnt beleive myself wen I saw this

here are the channels that are included



> Ibnlive (found on Its site)
> 
> DDLive Video - India
> 
> ...



*ADD Repo plz*


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 24, 2006)

i am getting the radio but the tv is not working ??lol how does the video streamin work..any way thanks for this kewl thing,,..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2006)

@go use the video streaming in WMP/WINAMP/REAL/VLC for tv
i m using vlc


----------



## rollcage (Jul 24, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> i am getting the radio but the tv is not working ??lol how does the video streamin work..any way thanks for this kewl thing,,..



Video is working here man ... although DDlive is not working today I dont know why may be the link is changed

But IBN-Live is very much working man ..


also if anyone know anyother links do post in here


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2006)

It was posted long time back, when we had phpBB board.

And the topic link was this:

LIST OF FREE HINDI RADIO SITES ON INTERNET!!!

But now its not working, seems that the topic was deleted during board upgrade!

And following is the list which I posted in that thread:



> Craze FM ==> *ice.crazefm.com:5555/ices.m3u
> 
> Bollywood.mu Recorded ==> *stream24.bollywood.mu:9000/
> 
> ...


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Yaar it works and its amazing. thanks


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2006)

its sexy man thanx gr8 post ..... awesome

guys is there a way other than creating a loop between the line in and speaker jack to record whats coming out of the speakers (dont tell me to use a mic)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 24, 2006)

working ! thankx


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 24, 2006)

kool but where to find more channels


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 24, 2006)

it works.thanx


----------



## rollcage (Jul 24, 2006)

DDlive link is changed now ... they are streaming in Real Media now
thats why dd-news is not working

here is the updated link

open this in RealPlayer ==> rtsp://164.100.51.207/broadcast/DDLive


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

@vishal
"LIST OF FREE HINDI RADIO SITES ON INTERNET!!!"

I get the error page not found when i clicked this link

Thanx a lot

Ok....Now try this with some extra features

*freehost14.websamba.com/nitinshinde/downloads/FMRadioRecord/Exe.zip


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 25, 2006)

Will recording  online music using tis softti will play game with copyrights?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone knows about Radio Mirchi 98.3 FM? It's chennai's no.1 FM sema hot machi!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> Anyone knows about Radio Mirchi 98.3 FM? It's chennai's no.1 FM sema hot machi!


   I get the same station in bangalore too..It has a slogan called "sakat hot maga"...It was a challenge to radiocity 91 FM ....and this radio mirchi simply rocks and i just wanna know can get i get this station online in my comp using any s/w or appz



			
				eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Will recording  online music using tis softti will play game with copyrights?


   Provided its for ur private use


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 25, 2006)

but the play come through broken. How to solve the problem. There is also a problem of WMP.dll while installing the fm programme. How to fix this?


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> but the play come through broken. How to solve the problem.


 shell out some money for a 512kbps connection bro.... that will take care of the problem.... by the way punjabi radio - uk does not wrk .... and also a lot of other channels


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> but the play come through broken. How to solve the problem. There is also a problem of WMP.dll while installing the fm programme. How to fix this?



Minimum of 256kbps of internet speed needed for continous buffering of the video so that it doesnt break in the middle...and there is no installation of fm programme...Watz d exact error u are experiencing


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 25, 2006)

This is real cool 
I was looking for such a thing last couple of days. Just wondering how can we get regular Tv channels on the web, without using cable .


----------



## rollcage (Jul 25, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Just wondering how can we get regular Tv channels on the web, without using cable .


Only those which are uploaded by them .. like IBN-CNN, DDlive, 

Search for BBC n CNN they are also there .. but I dont have the url right now


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh you meen to say that these channel shave to upload the feed via web, so cant any one else do that upload using a TV tuner card & cable connection?
Is that possible? Too new to all thsi so I am not aware how this all works.

I cant get DDlive & BBC to work at my end, only IBN is visible to me.


----------



## isp_baba (Jul 25, 2006)

*This is cool*

Wonderfull work my friend ......... keep it up u have done a greate job


----------



## blueshift (Jul 25, 2006)

I downloaded tht file from other forum long time back.
Thanks anyway.



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> its sexy man thanx gr8 post ..... awesome
> 
> guys is there a way other than creating a loop between the line in and speaker jack to record whats coming out of the speakers (dont tell me to use a mic)



I created a tutorial here for recording Internet radio over WMP/WinAmp. Check it out.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32637


----------



## rollcage (Jul 25, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Oh you meen to say that these channel shave to upload the feed via web, so cant any one else do that upload using a TV tuner card & cable connection?
> Is that possible? Too new to all thsi so I am not aware how this all works.
> 
> I cant get DDlive & BBC to work at my end, only IBN is visible to me.



Yes the Co. do it themself ..although what u say it may be possible but who will spend this much for it.  u must have a server running 24hrs na for it.


DDlive ka link is there on the 1st page - its Real Player now

BBC - it has also changed now .. so we need to search for it..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Blueshift thanks for that tutorial, just 2 days ago I posted here asking the same question & now reading your post  I am going to try it ASAP.



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> u must have a server running 24hrs na for it.



If thats the case then I have a server installed on my comp & it remains on 27x7, untill I install a software which ask for reboot.
Is there any tutorial for setting this up & feeding the channels to the web, I want to try that just for fun.


----------



## Stick (Aug 28, 2006)

I am New user to such Stuff, I download the zip file, now what to do ?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

unzip it usin winzip/winrar/or winxp
and run the exe


----------



## santu_29 (Aug 28, 2006)

great one... but couldnt get the video thing..


----------



## rollcage (Aug 30, 2006)

did u maximise it?

&

*Guyz Post some more links here ... online videos .... !!!*



.


----------



## balajianjoor (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks.  Good Job.


----------



## arnold (Sep 5, 2006)

Hiya,

Please let me know if that file is available anywhere esle or not ? Because that particular Megashare link is no more working..
Someone please re-upload it or let us know where to download it from..

Thanking you in advance..
Bye bye


----------



## rollcage (Sep 5, 2006)

arnold said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> 
> Please let me know if that file is available anywhere esle or not ? Because that particular Megashare link is no more working..
> Someone please re-upload it or let us know where to download it from..
> ...



Here you go bro

*
>> *www.MegaShare.com/45950 Pass: rollcage

>> *www.megaupload.com/?d=2P1ENKKW

>> *rapidshare.de/files/32042764/Live_TV___FM.zip.html

*


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 5, 2006)

and i was lookingt 4 it a long time back.......
simply GR8


----------



## arnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot rollcage
It's rocking
So, what about other TV channels ? Can we have them too ?


----------



## rollcage (Sep 6, 2006)

@ayush_chh .. good that u liked it .. click on repute ya 

@arnold 
Yo man .. also if have noticed the file is attached in the first post of this thread

& there is link for ddlive on first page,

Dude .. just search for more.. bcoz noone else has  actually searched or comeup with something yet.

also .. I was wondering if there is any software that can play these Windows Media based streaming on ur mobile too ... what say .. they using gprs we can hook up with these too ..anywhere


----------



## nbmehta19 (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 15, 2006)

*www.screamer-radio.com/
far more options for world radio I like most radio Dubai "Aawaz"


----------



## rollcage (Dec 16, 2006)

@ranjan2001
thx for link man..


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 24, 2007)

here is the link to watch live tv Channels. ita a very small toolbar.

Link: FM TV software

Features:
30+ FM channels
20+ TV channels.
Latest Movies (Hindi, English, Animation)
Video Songs (hindi and english Both.)
Live Cricket Updates (Score Card.)
And other facilies too. like : Temperature of your city, Newspapers......

Go and download ( Make sure your Bowser type.)

Link: FM TV software


----------



## vinaypatel (Jul 25, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> It was posted long time back, when we had phpBB board.
> 
> And the topic link was this:
> 
> ...





Great Work dude ...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

Pheww..What an old thread :*24-07-2006, 01:43 PM*


----------



## vish786 (Jul 27, 2007)

has anyone tried Desi-radio site... u can also request the song... and watch a  movie on weekend(for movie speed should be 512 and above)



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> @go use the video streaming in WMP/WINAMP/REAL/VLC for tv
> i m using vlc


how r u using VLC player using that zip file ???


----------



## dreams (Jul 28, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> *
> Live TV & Radio !!!!*
> 
> Live Streaming Video .. and FM
> ...


When it starts to play i get a error message Division by zero..culdn get rid of it.

Any fixes??


----------



## mgupta (Jul 28, 2007)

thats tooooo cool man.thanx a lot.
but i cant get video.help me to use it.


----------



## bigit (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool it is. but i am getting the radio and  the tv really not working and  how does the video streamin work.......

I hear nothing!


----------

